# New Member to Horseforum



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. There's a lot of info on here, but just remember a lot is peoples opinions.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi from me too!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and Welcome! 
See you around the forum....


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You will someday post pictures of your painted horses?


----------



## arcadian7 (Mar 13, 2011)

thank you for the welcome... and yes, I will post pictures of my work when I get some good ones... I'm having a beast of a time right now working on repositioning the neck of a model to be depicted as a western pleasure quarter horse stallion.


----------

